# Welk Sirena del Mar: Very Impressed



## heathpack (Apr 28, 2012)

Here is the view from our room at Welk Sirena del Mar, just checked in today for week 2 of our Cabo vacation.  This resort is very very nice.  Sandy, swimmable beach with complimentary palapas, beach umbrellas, beach chairs & snorkel equipment.  Beautiful cliff side infinity pool.  Hot tub, fire pit, seaside massage & spa treatments.  Free wifi, 24 hour gym.  Daily drink specials, $12/pitcher.  Open air bar/restaurant open 7am-9pm.  Many activities.  BBQ area.

Cab ride to Cabo $15-$17.  Staff great so far.  We are considering canceling our camel safari, we are not sure we want to leave the resort.

Questions?  Let me know & I will try to find out.

H


----------



## presley (Apr 28, 2012)

How warm is the ocean?


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 28, 2012)

OMG.   I'm so freaking jealous.  Thats looks awesome.  I'd vote for staying there and forgetting anything else.  

Have a great second week. 

lee


----------



## hellolani (Apr 29, 2012)

*83 more days!*

I am so ready to go, and I have so many questions!!

1) our first week is in the small one bedroom and our second is in the large.  What do you suppose our chances are of upgrading our first week on site?  I have friends who swear by sliding over $20 at check in and saying it's their anniversary before asking if there is any possibility of a nicer room.  Is the resort full?  What unit do you need in order to get a hammock on your deck?  I want one pretty bad.

2)  Getting from the airport to Welk, and where to get groceries.  I read through everything on the Welk site, but did not see anything referencing a shuttle from the airport.  Are cabs the only option?  What do you suggest as the closest groceries option, and would you get them on the way in or go settle in first?

3)  AI option / presentation goodies?  Were you offered a presentation, and what was offered?  Earlier this year we were at PBEB in Maz and they offered us $200 food and bev credit to do the presenation, which we took, but our friends who joined us in week two held out and were offered AI and spa access for $45 pp /per day.  I would consider doing an AI upgrade for one of our weeks if it was a reasonable cost.  I don't drink alcohol though, so it usually isn't a reasonable cost for us.

4)  Spa wet area?  I love the intel about the 24 hour gym - that is awesome.  In their spa area, is there a wet room?  I love a spa with a steam room, hot and cold plunge, hydropath, and any other cool steamy or showery things.  I would pay to drop in even if I didn't have a treatment, especially after a work out.  Anything like that at Welk?

5)  Tours and offsite activities - any must dos for our first time in Cabo?

Thanks so much for sharing about anything that you know!


----------



## heathpack (Apr 29, 2012)

hellolani said:


> I am so ready to go, and I have so many questions!!
> 
> 1) our first week is in the small one bedroom and our second is in the large.  What do you suppose our chances are of upgrading our first week on site?  I have friends who swear by sliding over $20 at check in and saying it's their anniversary before asking if there is any possibility of a nicer room.  Is the resort full?  What unit do you need in order to get a hammock on your deck?  I want one pretty bad.
> 
> ...



1.  No idea if you can get an upgrade in room size.  We have a small 1BR and are quite content.  No hammock, though.

2.  Cab is only option to/from airport-$50 each way.  WalMart or Costco are closest groceries, they are past the resort when coming from the airport, so I personally would check in and get settled first.  Cab to WalMart or Costco is $10
each way, our driver waited for us so we gave him $30 plus a tip.

3.  No AI option.  Lunch yesterday was $55 for 2 mixed drinks, an order of fajitas and an order of steak tacos.  There is an all-you-can-eat pool party today with open bar for $38/person.  One day is Mexcian party, also all-you-can-eat/drink for $32.  One day there is tacos for $2 each.  We also do not eat/drink much so may do the taco special but probably not the parties.

3b.  Presentation goody offered was any activity for 2 people- the cost ranged from $60/person to $400/group.  Things like sunset cruises, snorkeling, jeep tours, etc. We are not doing the presentation.

4.  Just to be clear, there is no spa.  Just spa treatments overlooking the ocean.  Massages, pedicures, etc.  There are other full-fledged spas in the area, Esperanza is supposed to be awesome and is basically next door.

5.  The only activity we have done (and are likely to do) is a snorkel trip to Cabo Pulmo which was extraordinary.  We snorkeled with sea lions, eagle rays, and a huge school of amberjack.  Will post pics after we get home.

H


----------



## heathpack (Apr 29, 2012)

*Coming to you live from the beach in Mexico*

The free wifi signal reaches down to the beach.






Gotta go test the water temp for Presley.

H


----------



## hellolani (Apr 29, 2012)

*Wifi on the beach*

DH is going to lose it when I show him this pic.  Love it!


----------



## klpca (Apr 29, 2012)

That looks great. I'm glad that you're enjoying Cabo. You're snorkel trip sounded awesome.


----------



## hellolani (Apr 29, 2012)

*pesos*

Forgot a question: where's the best place to change dollars to pesos?  In PV and Maz it was actually at our resort - they had a better rate than the airport, banks and atms.  Would love to hear about your experience in Cabo.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 29, 2012)

Water temp very swimmable- I'd say 74-75 degrees.

We exchanged cash at the Grand Mayan.  Don't really know if the exchange rate was good or not.  It wasn't a tremendous amount of money because we are super-lazy this trip & have mostly lounged around.  At the resort we just charge everything to the room & ultimately pay by credit card.

H


----------



## Karen G (Apr 29, 2012)

heathpack said:


> 2.  Cab is only option to/from airport-$50 each way.


There are other options in Cabo.   You can rent a car and you might find it useful to have one if you are staying on the corridor and want to explore the two towns of Cabo San Lucas and San Jose del Cabo.  There are also shuttles that go to all the resorts.

If you are wanting to do timeshare presentations you'll have opportunities to do so and could get a discount on your car rental or lots of other things--all negotiable of course.


----------



## hellolani (Apr 29, 2012)

*drinking water*

Can you drink from the tap?   Just curious.

Also how does Welk compare to Grand Mayan?  After this week do you have another property you're going to for another week?


----------



## heathpack (Apr 29, 2012)

hellolani said:


> Can you drink from the tap?   Just curious.
> 
> Also how does Welk compare to Grand Mayan?  After this week do you have another property you're going to for another week?



We have been drinking tap water at both resorts with no ill effect.

The Grand Mayan was utterly beautiful & relaxing, almost zen-like in its desert landscaping.  Very upscale with a elegant feel.  Tons of lounging beds.  Great location within walking distance to San Jose (not that we actually did that). Really good food.  But somewhat of a greedy vibe- overpriced food and drink, lots of signs telling you what you could do wrong that would incur a fee, $70 per week for wifi, $10/day to use the gym- that was a little bit of a turn-off.  In the end, our final bill was very reasonable- something like $250 US after a $200 room credit for giving up our studio unit.  And that was eating and drinking exclusively at the resort except the day we went snorkeling at Cabo Pulmo.  (Keep in mind, however, we simply cannot eat more than 1 restaurant meal per day, and a single 22oz happy hour margarita makes me extremely mellow with no need for a second.). We would absolutely return to the Grand Mayan in a heartbeat, there was just something about the place that made us feel a little like we had to watch our backs.

We both totally love the Sirena del Mar and find it more appealing than the Grand Mayan.  Very friendly feeling, staff seems to be inclined to look out for you.  Colorful and vertical whereas the Grand Mayan was subdued and horizontal.  Dramatic crashing waves, blue Sea of Cortez, tons of thoughtful amenities like beach chairs, snorkel equipment, free wifi, free gym, etc.  Overall we both would love to come back and spend 2 weeks next time.

H


----------



## heathpack (Apr 29, 2012)

Karen G said:


> There are other options in Cabo.   You can rent a car and you might find it useful to have one if you are staying on the corridor and want to explore the two towns of Cabo San Lucas and San Jose del Cabo.  There are also shuttles that go to all the resorts.
> 
> If you are wanting to do timeshare presentations you'll have opportunities to do so and could get a discount on your car rental or lots of other things--all negotiable of course.



Sorry, I meant as far as the resort providing an airport shuttle, the answer is no.  I did not mean to imply it was not possible to rent a car.

H


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 29, 2012)

Not familar with  this resort  so can not help with questions there but quite familar with CABO.

I always rent a car but read sticky above before doing.  Out west we are used to hopping on our horses and going. Definately  recommend trips  another poster mentioned.

WalMart is place for grocries. Do check in room and check out kitchen facilites as may not be suited for a lot of cooking. Do not use  their coffee, bottled water, etc. It is  a la carte!
As another poster indicated eating  at resort is  pricey!

I also always take out trip insurance policy.  About $250 but provides heath insurance(medicare is void, check your carrier), air lift back to US if really sick or dead, $25K  car insurance, trip interruption  benefits, lost luggage and  other bells and whistles. Fortunately never used for Mexico trip and am grateful.

At PBS exchange rate was  buy from them  got  12  and sell  back  give 13 and  bank was 12 & 1/2 -13 . Not worth long lines at bank and all the red tape.

Definately use for parking and  small local vendors. They tend to use  10 to the dollar  as math is easy. Most credit card companies  charge 2-3% transaction fee but exchange rate is good!

I do at least two  sales  pitches but beware they only do one a day and you will be there 3 hours.  At Wyndham you can walk out after proscribed time, but down there they  say no gift until done. Based on post here calling the cops would be futile. Also, if you do not buy,  the cab ride home is on you!

I sign up at air port for $300 cash. They want $40 security but will  settle for $20. Read what you sign carefully to make  sure US dollars, you get $20 back and breakfast included. The breakfasts are same one  other guests pay $10+ for and a real feast plus Mimosoas are included. Afer room tour  Margaritas, beer,  whatever are readily  available. (They learned from Vegas a well oiled  customer  spends more.)

Generally at resort they want you to tour there and will match what you got at air port. But do not give them your original invite, just go to copy machine.

If you  rent car will be body snatcher there offering around $300 voucher to apply to car rental.

Incredibly  after gifting  at some resorts there is  another body snatcher waiting if you do not buy to sign up at another!.

Also, if doing sunset cruise  ask to  see picture of  boat.  Used to CABO Escapes which is large  boat, nice sit down buffet and live entertaiment. Got stiffed with CABO Blue a  real cheapo.

Pirate ship is OK.

Booze flows freely on all, so need cab or designated driver.

At  Customs when they hand back passport with  3" by 3" re-entry  form do not lose. If you do not have will be in deep shit when trying to leave and find  several dollars is required to make your flight.

Also, if non-stop  back you can carry booze on plane, but big problem if plane change is required!

Scouring RCI  and II for my  visit next whale watching season!


----------



## amycurl (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful pics! Does this resort trade in RCI or II or both?


----------



## heathpack (Apr 29, 2012)

amycurl said:


> Beautiful pics! Does this resort trade in RCI or II or both?



We traded thru II.

H


----------



## amycurl (Apr 29, 2012)

Excellent! Adding it to my possibilities list.... (I wish II had something on its website similar to the Netflix queue, where you could save resorts that you are interested it, both for searches and just for easy reference....sigh.)


----------



## hellolani (Apr 29, 2012)

*question about the goop*

What amenities are stocked in the room?  (Shampoo, sewing kit, etc) and what is the scent / brand?


----------



## heathpack (Apr 29, 2012)

hellolani said:


> What amenities are stocked in the room?  (Shampoo, sewing kit, etc) and what is the scent / brand?



One packet of coffee to make a full pot, a few coffee filters, salt & pepper, lots of hand & dishwasher soap, a sponge, bottle of laundry detergent (enough for several loads), small shampoo & conditioner (nothing fancy), bar soap, tiny thing of lotion.  no fabric softener sheets, though, bring some for sure.  There are complimentary condiment packets (mustard, mayo, ketchup) and plastic utensils out by the grills.

Tried to use the grills today- they were so pathetically weak we could not cook chicken breasts all the way through.  Gave up & went back to the room.  Small 1BR has a woeful set of pans- only skillet is an 8inch lightweight Teflon thing.  We managed to turn out some pretty good soft chicken tacos with pineapple salsa, but it was a struggle.  I suggest not cooking, just eat out or make sandwiches.

There is also no clothesline in the shower to hang wet suits, if it's just two of you, you can hang one over the glass shower partition & one from the shower head.  More than 2 people, consider bringing a line to rig somewhere.

There is a DVD player, we did not think to bring any movies.  You might consider bringing DVDs and some popcorn.

H


----------



## mjm1 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the insights heathpack.  We will be visiting the resort in December for our first trip to Cabo. We own at Welk but this will be a first for us there.  We have stayed in the small 1BR in Escondido and it is very comfortable for two people.  

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## heathpack (May 1, 2012)

*Mexico the Beautiful*






Carnival Splendour leaving Cabo, sailing past our balcony


H


----------



## nazclk (May 4, 2012)

*Shuttle*

If you need transportation from the airport to the resort, go on trip advisor and do a search for Cielito Lindo.  I use them every time I go to Cabo. It's a private shuttle and they will stop at the store on the way if you ask them in advance or when you book.


----------



## chalucky (May 6, 2012)

Pics of room?

Small 1BR is mostly what they have for II Exchange...never really see the bigger stuff out there. 

Wondering how much space for 2 adults and 2 kids?


----------



## calberry (Jun 7, 2012)

*Airport shuttle to Cabo resorts*

I just wanted to add my two cents to the topic of getting to the resorts from the airport.  A year ago May (2011) we used Cabo San Lucas Tours to get us from the airport in a SHARED van to the Casa Dorada Medano beach.  The fare was $17 each for the two of us ($34 total).  And cannot speak highly enough how efficient, thorough and professional they were to work with.  They used a nice van and I think we had 3 other couples in the van with us, so we stopped at a couple other resorts before we got to ours.

http://www.cabosanlucastours.net/Airport-Shuttle.htm

On the way home we did have to take a cab based on agreements different resorts have with cab companies, etc.  (you can see which resorts do what on their website)

Checking Cabo San Lucas Tours for the Welk resort it shows that they do NOT offer shared shuttles (like what we used) but instead offer only PRIVATE shuttles...for a fee of $87.50 one way (for the van, NOT per person).  This rate can be higher if you upgrade vehicle types.  They also offer round trip service, but only if you book in advance.  The round trip fare is just double that of one way.

Steve


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for your post.  We will be going to the resort in December, so will check it out.

Cheers.


----------



## nazclk (Jun 12, 2012)

*Shuttles*

Private shuttles can book you round trip in advance of arrival. Had a long discussion about this with a person at the resort I stayed at last week.


----------



## Jaybee (Jun 13, 2012)

Talk to the resort.  They should arrange for shuttle transport for you.  They don't want the timeshare "goons" grabbing you at the airport.  
When we were there, we rented a car for 2 days.  Did our shopping, and visited Cabo a bit.  That was plenty. We were happy at La Sirena.


----------



## hellolani (Jul 3, 2012)

*Daily resort fees?*

Hi again,

I'm counting down to a July 21 departure!  I read a tug review that there is a daily resort fee of 80-90 pesos, can you confirm?

Thanks Heathpack!
L


----------



## snoopy226 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Just Returned! - Plus a couple of ???*

We just returned from a week stay at Sirena del Mar.  It was fabulous!  We had the smaller 1 Bdrm and wished we had the larger one, but it was still wonderful.

FYI - The resort arranged our shuttle to and from the airport for us - $34 round trip/person.  It is a shared shuttle, however, only 2 other guests from the resort were on the shuttle both times.  The shuttle was on time and very convenient.

We liked it so much we are thinking of purchasing Welks Points! We attended the timeshare presentation, where we heard sooo many lies I couldn't sort the truth out of any of it (imagine that - a timeshare presentation where the salesman lies! ).  Anyway, for those of you with Welks points I have a couple of questions.

1.  The salesman stated that if we bought points at Sirena del Mar that would be our "home" resort rather than Escondido and that we would have priority for bookings and room locations.  Is this true with the point system?  Is there a "home" resort?  The reason I ask is that they are building a 3rd building that is not oceanfront and he said that when it is completed the II exchanges and possibly even the "other" Welks owners would be placed in that building.  I would not want to stay at Sirena del Mar other than in the oceanfront buildings.

2.  If we buy points from more than one source - can we combine those points for one exchange?

Thanks for any help - I am new to the whole point system and am still trying to figure everything out before we make any purchase that we may later regret! (Been there - done that!)


----------



## snoopy226 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Resort Fee*

Hellolani - I forgot to add - there is a daily resort fee of about 80 pesos.  It was well worth it for us though just for the free WiFi (which did reach all the way down to the beach).  Also, the staff there was wonderful and the resort is well maintained. There were always towels at the pool - and plenty of shady lounge chairs!  Shady palapas at the beach - you can borrow chairs and an umbrella from the front desk to take down to the beach as well as snorkel gear (no charge).  There are also 2 computers and a printer in the lobby that you can use free of charge.

Have a great time - even though I just got back, I am jealous of your upcoming trip!


----------



## vvvTexas (Aug 27, 2012)

hellolani said:


> Forgot a question: where's the best place to change dollars to pesos?  In PV and Maz it was actually at our resort - they had a better rate than the airport, banks and atms.  Would love to hear about your experience in Cabo.



Several US banks have relationships with Mexican banks where you can use their ATMs free to withdraw pesos so that you do not need to travel with large amounts of USD cash to start with.  We used our Bank of America ATM card at a Santander Bank to make a $1000 peso withdrawal at the exchange rate of 13.06 and no fees.  I understand that Scotia Bank will also allow BOA customers ATM withdrawals in pesos for free.  Both Santander and Scotia have convenient Cabo locations.  

Most places will accept USD as currency but they might not give you the going exchange rate.  

We also used our Southwest Airlines credit card at times.  They do not charge exchange fees like most credit cards (usually 3%).


----------

